# The Lights and Sounds of Christmas



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

I found a unit of GE's "The Lights and Sounds of Christmas" light display I must have bought years ago (I hope I got a good deal...). It works, but only has pre-programmed Christmas songs, and not good ones at that! 

Anyone know of a workable hack for the durned thing? There is no audio jack on it, just some mysterious port on the bottom labeled "Store Use Only", which I assume is just for a "Try Me" switch.


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

Tittivillus said:


> I found a unit of GE's "The Lights and Sounds of Christmas" light display I must have bought years ago (I hope I got a good deal...). It works, but only has pre-programmed Christmas songs, and not good ones at that!
> 
> Anyone know of a workable hack for the durned thing? There is no audio jack on it, just some mysterious port on the bottom labeled "Store Use Only", which I assume is just for a "Try Me" switch.


I got two of them a couple years back from Michaels, they were the display units and I got the LED displays and everything for $20. But, sorry to say, there is no way to hack audio into them. They are like the cheapo Gemmy props that sing and talk, everything, control and audio is burnt into a processor chip for good. They may have been made by Gemmy. The jack on the unit is as you suspected, a try me switch for the in-store display.

Now, the good news, you can tear them apart and get a 6 channel SSR (solid state relay) board with AC outlets attached that can be hacked into prop controllers quite easily. The display units I got were loaded with bright LEDS and about 20 6 volt power supplie boards to power the LEDS.


----------



## Ilaina (Aug 10, 2010)

Does anyone know how to hack these into a controller board. I have vsa & a lynxtronic ssr-32 to control my skeletons. I was looking to use an old sounds of christmas box to control my lights.


----------

